# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  رســآلهـ آلــى آخــي ..

## عنيده

آآه يــآ اللـي عذبنــي فرآقهـ ..

آآآه يــآ آخــي قــد آثقلتنــي جرآآحي مــن فرآقكـ .. 

لآ قدرهـ لــي علــى تحمـل بعدكـ .. 

آخــي روحــي تنزف بسبب بعدكـ ..

آخــي لآ يسعنــي غيــر الدعــآء بفكـ آزمتكـ ..

آخــي آعلــم بــآنكـ لا تتحمــل مــآ يجري لكـ مــن الظلـم .. 

و لكــن آصبــر فالصبــر مفتآآح الفرج و فرجكـ قريــب بــآذن المــلكـ .. 

وليــس آي ملكـ .. 

فهــو ملكـ السموآت والآرض و المخلوقــآت و ملكنــآ و ملككـ .. 

آخــي امنتكـ اللهـ الوآحــد الذي لآ ينســى عبــآده ..

آخــي نعلــم بــآنكـ مظلــوم فــلآ تنسـى المظلوميــن مــن اهـل البيــت ..

نحــن شيعهـ آبينــآ الآ بــآن نكــون مظلوميــن ..

و شيعهـ علــي تجرعــت بالــظلــم آبـاً عــن جــد .. 

فقــط بسبــب حبنــآ لعلــي .. 

كــم آحــب مذهبــي الذي جعلنا مظلوميـن وليــس ظـآلميــن .. 

آخــي آشتقــت لكـ ..

آخــي اللهـ معآكـ .. 

اخــي لــم ننســآكـ من الدعــآء و نســآل اللهـ بالفرج القريــب .. 

( الـى اخوآتـي المعتقليــن )
مــن قلــمي ..
31-3-2011

----------


## قطرة عطاء

إحدى عشر امراة معتقلة بينهما اثنتين حوامل ..وقافلة العز تسير وتسير بإهلها إلى رضوان الله في الآخرة وإلى عزه في الدنيا 
أختي الفاضلة " عنيدة " أوصيك بوصية مجربة ان تجعلي اباك ان يقرأ أربعين يوما زيارة عاشوراء باللعن والسلام 100 مرة كما هو مكتوب في محله فدعاء الأب كالسيف القاطع وهو أمضى من دعاء الأم في بعض الروايات وأكثروا من الصدقة عنه وعن المعتقلين كافة وغدا الجمعة في آخر نهارها أقرأو مع والدته دعاء السمات ففيه فرج محنتكم ان شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم فك اسره واسرى المظلومين

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

همَ كـ عَلم البَحرين شامخ !

الأحمر : منَ سقوآ الأرض الطيبية بِدماهم الحمراء 

والأبيض : من همَ في قعَر السجون أصحاب القَلوب البيضاء 

.. ممَهدون .. ممهدون .. للدولة المهدوية ..

----------


## زهرة الريف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم إني أطعتك في أحب الأشياء إليك وهو التوحيد ولم أعصك في أبغض الأشياء إليك وهو الكفر فاغفر لي ما بينهما يا من إليه مفري آمني مما فزعت منه إليك. اللهم اغفر لي الكثير من معاصيك واقبل مني اليسير من طاعتك يا عدتي دون العدد, ويا رجائي والمعتمد, ويا كهفي والسندو ويا واحد يا أحد يا قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد. اسالك بحق من اصطفيتهم من خلقك ولم تجعل في خلقك مثلهم احدا أن تصلي على محمد وآله وتفعل بي ما أنت أهله, اللهم إني أسالك بالوحدانية الكبرى والمحمدية البيضاء والعلوية العليا وبجميع ما احتججت به على عبادك وبالإسم الذي حجبته عن خلقك فلم يخرج منك إلا إليك, صل على محمد وآله واجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا وارزقني من حيث أحتسب ومن حيث لا أحتسب, إنك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب.*

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

الله يفك اسرى المظلومين 
 ويفرج عنهم ياكريم

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم فك كل اسير 
وفرج عن كل مكروب ومهموم ولا سيما شعب البحرين المظلوم*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

عَنيدة : أنتَظر الأخـبآر السعَيدة ..

إن شاء الله

----------

